# The Makeup Show NYC



## montREALady (Apr 29, 2016)

I tried doing a search for this and came up with nothing. If there is already a thread, someone let me know. Anyone going to The Makeup Show this weekend in NYC? I bought my tix today so I'm just wondering. Just finished entering a bunch of seminars in my calendar! I know Shars from Specktra is going.

http://www.themakeupshow.com/nyc/


----------

